# Bucks give Kings' offense a whirl



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Imitation, as the saying goes, is the sincerest form of flattery and if that is the case, the high-scoring Sacramento Kings should be pleased when they check out the Milwaukee Bucks' offense this season.

Bucks coach Terry Porter calls it a "corners" offense and it's one he brought with him from Sacramento, where he was an assistant coach last season. It's a structured offense, yet one that intends to give the players some flexibility by reading various options.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't quite think they have the personnel. The Kings had/have several talented post players that the Bucks don't have.


----------



## C-UNIT & DA_P.I.P (Oct 12, 2003)

They do have the Personnel; Kukoc, Tim Thomas, Haislip, REdd, Mason, Damon Jones(who played with SAc last year), Ford.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Not to mention Gadsuric, Joe Smith, Erick Strickland, and possibly Caffey.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They are more athletic than the Kings. They may not shoot like the Kings but they will push the ball even more than the Kings do. And TJ and Kukoc, they have that passing that Webber/Divac bring. They are a poor man's Kings team which leads me to believe they will not be the worst team in the NBA or the East. They will at least compete at home.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

i just wish thomas would step his :curse: :curse: :soapbox:  game up to an %$#$#$ all star level


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think they might be able to get away with it in the East and suprise some teams.

-Petey


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I think it'll do 'em some good especially since a lot of teams in the East can't even score 95 ppg. Plus they have plenty of shooters with Thomas, Redd, and Kukoc.


----------

